# Do tailgate spreaders work with sand/salt mix?



## KMS Services (Oct 23, 2005)

I want to get a tailgate electric spreader (SnowEx 575 or similar) and I want to find out if it will spread a sand/salt mix ok? I see that only a few specifically mention sand in their literature (Pro Flo 2 or Speedcaster). I am actually planning on using a sand/salt mix. I intend to put a vibrator kit on it. 

My largest account has only used sand over the years. I want to: 1) Convince them that salt does not harm asphalt. 2) Begin incorporating the light use of salt or various ice-melters in with the sand. They are not ready to go exclusively to ice melters. They will still want to see their old familiar sand...so I plan to mix it with their approval. 

At any rate, I don't want to debate on 'what' to use here....I just want to know what the experiences are out there and if a salt/sand mix should work as long as I have a vibrator on the hopper and I keep the stuff relatively dry? 

Thanks! 
KMS


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I dont think i would try running a large amount of sand through a 575 sized spreader. Sand is alot heavier and the motor/ drive system isnt designed to handle trying to move that much weight. A pro-flo sized/style spreader would be a better choice for the life of the spreader and overall end results.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I have a Speedcaster2 that I can run a mix through with no problem. I don't know about the SnowEx products but my advice would be that as long as it is a 2 stage (meaning there is a conveyour belt) then you should not have a problem running a mix through it.
As far as your one account that has always used sand. Convince them that there is no need for the sand f you use salt and get rid of the ice and snow. They will spend a litle more for the straight salt but will save it in the clean up come spring. 
Good Luck


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

KMS Services said:


> I want to get a tailgate electric spreader (SnowEx 575 or similar) and I want to find out if it will spread a sand/salt mix ok? I see that only a few specifically mention sand in their literature (Pro Flo 2 or Speedcaster). I am actually planning on using a sand/salt mix. I intend to put a vibrator kit on it.
> KMS


My SnowEx 575 with the vibrator kit would not spread salt/sand well at all IMO. The salt/sand has to be absolutly *BONE DRY* which is almost impossible and I was still not happy with it. I stopped using salt/sand 3 years ago so it does not matter anymore. I use my 575 for spreading ice melt pellets on the walkways now. If I was still using salt/sand, this unit would be tucked in a corner rusting away. I believe that SnowEx has come out with some newer models that will spread salt/sand but I don't know much about those so you would need to get intouch with a SnowEx distributor to find out what models would work with salt/sand.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a Sno-way electric tailgate unit and have used it for the last 2 years with almost no problems. You have to used dry materials which isn't to bad, just take some bagged material and mix it, I had to get the varible speed controller because it spun to fast but now it works great.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

DO NOT put wet sand in a Snowex!!! It'll burn out the auger motor in an instant. I used to have the Sand Pro 1875 and it failed frequently. I now have the Fisher Speedcaster II. It uses a conveyer belt and I've had no problems with wet sand.


----------



## KMS Services (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. That sucks. I have a Monroe VBox and used it last year and I hated it. That sand only has to freeze solid in the box once and you'd hate it too. It's no fun using a pick axe to break up all the sand and shovel it out by hand, then put it back in and go spread it 2 hours later....

It worked fine when I could find/load the sand and immediately go spread it, but I didn't have a good source for sand at 4am which always seemed to be when I needed it. 

I even kept a pile next to my storage garage and hand filled the vbox using a shovel when I had no other option. Break some up, shovel it in.....break more up....shovel more in. :crying: If only I had a loader, I'd be golden. 

I really was hoping a removeable unit would do what I needed so I could have my flatbed back between snow storms, and also avoid the impending rebuild of the tired old vbox. It probably won't make it through the winter without some attention. Hrm, ok thanks I think.


----------

